# Red-breasted Flycatcher



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a pretty bird! :flrt: (and a great photograph! :2thumb

Funnily enough I live here as well, but I never see them! :lol2:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

maximum respecto!: victory:


----------

